# Skunks - GF wants one, starting research!



## Grayspoon (Nov 6, 2008)

Hey all

Righto my GF and if im being entirely honest me as well, want a skunk! We have no info on the subject exept the way they act and play in general. I will psot a few of our questions if anyone who knows would be so kind as to answer... or any links to good sites with info.

Thanks all in advance :2thumb:

1. The obviouse worry... The smell spray thing.. is it teritorial or a defence thing.. I.e will they do it when scared or any time anyone other than us two come into the house? Or can you get errr... the *snip* of sorts at the vet? Also are males and females diff in this respect.

2. Diet.. We have been told veg for the most part, with the odd bit of live food here and there?

3. Can they be house trained, as in a litter tray or be let out to go to the loo?

4. When we come to get one... what is a reasnable price? our local shop has had them before but they can be rather pricy (The charge 50 quid for a 25 quid thermostat lol!). 

Thanks again for any info you can give us


----------



## Shell195 (May 31, 2007)

Better on Exotic Mammals. There is loads on there abount Skunkies already. I wont comment on the care as Ive met one:flrt: and have read how you care for them but I dont have one...................................YET. A few people on here keep lots of them. Look out for the members with the grey hair and chewed nails:lol2:


----------



## Fixx (May 6, 2006)

Grayspoon said:


> Hey all
> 
> Righto my GF and if im being entirely honest me as well, want a skunk! We have no info on the subject exept the way they act and play in general. I will psot a few of our questions if anyone who knows would be so kind as to answer... or any links to good sites with info.
> 
> Thanks all in advance :2thumb:


Apart from the gazillion threads here on RFUK:

Welcome to Skunk Haven&#8482
Jungletalk



Grayspoon said:


> 1. The obviouse worry... The smell spray thing.. is it teritorial or a defence thing.. I.e will they do it when scared or any time anyone other than us two come into the house? Or can you get errr... the *snip* of sorts at the vet? Also are males and females diff in this respect.


Spraying is generally a last minute defence, they'll run first, warn second (stomp feet and posture) and fire off as a last resort. You may get a slight leakage now and again, but we have had no major sprayings in the house.
De-scenting is illegal now under the AWA 2007 but they are still available (or were last year). 
Our skunks (well apart from George but he's broken :crazy: ) are more aloof around strangers than they are with us, and prefer to sneak around under things when visitors are about.



Grayspoon said:


> 2. Diet.. We have been told veg for the most part, with the odd bit of live food here and there?


Veg, small amounts of fruit, livefood, cooked chicken, about 85%-90% veg and fruit plus 10%-15% protein, around 150 calories per day per adult. Skunks are very food orientated on the most part, obesity comes easily to them.



Grayspoon said:


> 3. Can they be house trained, as in a litter tray or be let out to go to the loo?


Housetrained/litter training is possible, some will some won't, they are corner poopers and will tend to pick the corner they want to use rather than you choose for them. Patience is the key, and the ability to be extremely forgiving of unwanted smelly presents. 
Unless you have a fully enclosed, escape proof garden without any little hidey holes then do NOT let them out unsupervised, if supervised be aware they can run faster than you think so think about where you let them wander, they can get through suprisingly small holes.



Grayspoon said:


> 4. When we come to get one... what is a reasnable price? our local shop has had them before but they can be rather pricy (The charge 50 quid for a 25 quid thermostat lol!).
> 
> Thanks again for any info you can give us


Reasonable price? Depends what you are willing to pay  Look around the £350-£400 mark from a breeder, shops, well they have overheads so tend to be a lot more expensive.


----------



## Emmaj (Dec 3, 2007)

Grayspoon said:


> Hey all
> 
> Righto my GF and if im being entirely honest me as well, want a skunk! We have no info on the subject exept the way they act and play in general. I will psot a few of our questions if anyone who knows would be so kind as to answer... or any links to good sites with info.
> 
> ...


 
hope this helps : victory:


----------



## Grayspoon (Nov 6, 2008)

Yea Im really sorry bout the placement, I totally missed the right part of the forum doh!

But for the above thanks so much, thats really helped a lot. I wonder with the cost... Seems a lot, I guess its cause they are not so common like rare breeds of cats and dogs. 

Anyway I shall let her know all this and Im sure she will be greatfull 

Taa all


----------



## Emmaj (Dec 3, 2007)

Grayspoon said:


> Yea Im really sorry bout the placement, I totally missed the right part of the forum doh!
> 
> But for the above thanks so much, thats really helped a lot. I wonder with the cost... Seems a lot, I guess its cause they are not so common like rare breeds of cats and dogs.
> 
> ...


The cost falls under the exotic pets bit :lol2: Plus pedigree dogs cost the amount some skunks would do too 

The research you have done so far you said on play and such what did you find out ?

Sorry im just currious thats all :lol2:


----------



## Grayspoon (Nov 6, 2008)

Well from what Ive been told / read... They can be shy animals dependsant on the individual. But if cared for with enthusiasm they can be very playfull... like a siamese cat.. they are constantly pestering you.. as nasty a term as that sounds... I guess summarised and a lot of work or fun depending on how you look at it. After browsing some youtube vids this seems about right.

Is that about right for you ones?


----------



## Emmaj (Dec 3, 2007)

Grayspoon said:


> Well from what Ive been told / read... They can be shy animals dependsant on the individual. But if cared for with enthusiasm they can be very playfull... like a siamese cat.. they are constantly pestering you.. as nasty a term as that sounds... I guess summarised and a lot of work or fun depending on how you look at it. After browsing some youtube vids this seems about right.
> 
> Is that about right for you ones?


 
all skunks are different 4 of mine like to wrestle an play that way 

the other is a loner an he likes to play with toys he has a triangle cat scratch post that he tumbles about with an a fish with a bell on he throws about he also likes balls 

it depends on the skunks really 

Skunks can be quiet rough when playing an forget their teeth can hurt lol

They can also be that way out an bite cos they can............

You are aware that skunks are capable of inflicting a nasty bite ?

I have been nailed by 2 of mine in the time of owning them 

also been nailed by 2 others that were poorly and staying with me due to vets treatment 

its hurts like hell when they do bit too 

Yes they are playful cute lil fluff balls that pester you all the time so you have to be prepared for it............them getting under feet getting into things they shouldnt you pretty much have to skunk proof where they are gonna be kept 

I love my skunks to bits but they are high maintinace an they are hard work 

think of having a puppy, kitten an toddler all rolled into one and bingo thats what skunks are pretty much like


----------



## Grayspoon (Nov 6, 2008)

Indeed thats what I thaught, with the biting... I guess thats just one of those things.. I imgaine it to be like a hamster bite but with bigger teeth! and dam do hamster bites kill


----------



## xXFooFooLaFluffXx (Aug 4, 2007)

we have a skunk, Domino, and he has never bitten, luckily. He is quite placid when you have him with you but leave him free roamin at night, which we do, and in the mornin the kitchen is always a bomb site! i dont know what he does overnight i really dont :lol2: wouldnt change him though :flrt:


----------



## Grayspoon (Nov 6, 2008)

Haha oddly im quite looking forward to discovering all the expensive broken items and food everywhere


----------



## Emmaj (Dec 3, 2007)

Grayspoon said:


> Indeed thats what I thaught, with the biting... I guess thats just one of those things.. I imgaine it to be like a hamster bite but with bigger teeth! and dam do hamster bites kill


 
LOL your joking about the hamster bite aint you :lol2::lol2:


try pocessed cat but with more power in the jaw :whistling2::lol2:

i think i may ask nerys to post pics of teeth i know she has a great pic............also the one of her thumb when her Mars nailed her :lol2:


----------



## Talk To The Animals (Jan 10, 2008)

Yes, last time Hershey bit me she left a bruise as well as teeth marks. The bites are suprisingly deep and take a long time for the marks to go.

Also, you have to get used to walking in the style of John Wayne, as they will run between your feet as you walk.

Oreo used to nip but since she was spayed she calmed down massively and is now lovely and cuddley. Hershey didn't have very much handling when she was little because she's very shy and you have to catch her if you want to pick her up. Once you've got her she's lovely and will give you skunky cuddles but she'll run away first.

There are still vets who will de-scent but you're unlikely to be told who they are as, as pointed out, it is illegal to have this done. You might find the breeder will have it done but you won't be told who by!!


----------



## Emmaj (Dec 3, 2007)

Talk To The Animals said:


> Yes, last time Hershey bit me she left a bruise as well as teeth marks. The bites are suprisingly deep and take a long time for the marks to go.
> 
> Also, you have to get used to walking in the style of John Wayne, as they will run between your feet as you walk.
> 
> ...


 
LOL i have a few puncture scars :lol2:

yeah 4 of mine are catch em for a cuddle ones though havoc thinks he is a dog so will come an climb you and beg to be picked up :lol2:


----------



## Nerys (Apr 18, 2005)

lol's at "hamster bite"

FYI, some skunk skulls. i do have one of these actually, a skull that is, had it sent over from the states..

average skunk skull = 
*Length*
7cm
*Width*
4cm
*Height*
4cm




























a skunks bite is enough to remove large chunks of flesh should they do wish to, a warning bite is one things, a bit when they mean business is a totally different matter. 

IMHO i would say a skunk could easily remove a childs fingers, they have both the teeth and the jaw power to be able to do so.

do NOT underestimate them, we show them on here as cute and fluffy little house wreckers, but they are not something that you should dismiss as being "like a hamster bite"

this is a hamster skull: hamster skulls average about 3.5 cm in length compared to the 7cm of skunks












N


----------



## Emmaj (Dec 3, 2007)

Nerys said:


> lol's at "hamster bite"
> 
> FYI, some skunk skulls. i do have one of these actually, a skull that is, had it sent over from the states..
> 
> ...


 
Thats fascinating 

thats how i got nailed by havoc last time............spliting him an siku from playing to rough................even though i had him by the tail he swung up an clamped onto my hand and it deffo was nothing like a hamster bite :lol2::lol2:

And for the record Havoc is my most socialised and bomb proof skunk he has been with me from just over 3 months of age :lol2:


----------



## Fixx (May 6, 2006)

Skunks also have nasty bacteria in their mouths, can cause all sorts of problems. I was bitten by Pepe, adult male, and within several hours it was swollen and was infected, took about 3-4 days to go down.

As Nerys has said, they have a lot of jaw power for such a small animal, and alongside the warning nip, they can also bite, hold and shake causing lacerations.

Whilst they used to be classed as Mustelids before being re-classified as Mephitids, I personally think they are more ursoid than mustelid, gait, diet, morphology.


----------



## Emmaj (Dec 3, 2007)

Fixx said:


> Skunks also have nasty bacteria in their mouths, can cause all sorts of problems. I was bitten by Pepe, adult male, and within several hours it was swollen and was infected, took about 3-4 days to go down.
> 
> As Nerys has said, they have a lot of jaw power for such a small animal, and alongside the warning nip, they can also bite, hold and shake causing lacerations.
> 
> Whilst they used to be classed as Mustelids before being re-classified as Mephitids, I personally think they are more ursoid than mustelid, gait, diet, morphology.


Totally agree my last few bites aint been too bad but my first bite i had to have anti biotics cos it got infected


----------



## Nerys (Apr 18, 2005)

Fixx said:


> Skunks also have nasty bacteria in their mouths, can cause all sorts of problems. I was bitten by Pepe, adult male, and within several hours it was swollen and was infected, took about 3-4 days to go down.
> 
> As Nerys has said, they have a lot of jaw power for such a small animal, and alongside the warning nip, they can also bite, hold and shake causing lacerations.
> 
> Whilst they used to be classed as Mustelids before being re-classified as Mephitids, I personally think they are more ursoid than mustelid, gait, diet, morphology.


i often think that too.. more bear like.. quanah and snuff at times, look like mini polar bears..

fixx.. a lady i know had swabs analysed from her skunks mouth, and from its anus, just to see what was present really..

i think 18 months later they still did not have names for over half the things they found in the mouth... whilst the anus swab came back remarkably clear of most things!

a nip, where you get hit by the front teeth, is a quick snatch bite and release. its as Fixx said, when they hang on, that it gets nasty, as the back teeth also come into play, then as they shake, the teeth go through like a knife into soft butter.

this is a relatively small bite, considering what i know they could really do. it took months to heal fully, and my thumb is still numb at the end, and a different shape to normal, about 8-9 months on











__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content





















N


----------



## fantapants (Jan 4, 2008)

Shell195 said:


> Better on Exotic Mammals. There is loads on there abount Skunkies already. I wont comment on the care as Ive met one:flrt: and have read how you care for them but I dont have one...................................*YET*. A few people on here keep lots of them. Look out for the members with the grey hair and chewed nails:lol2:


if you get one, i want one! i am so getting into the exotic mammals its unbelieveable. my 3 hedgies get more attention than my kids! i would love a skunk and today my 10 year old admitted he really wants one so its 2 of us to work on my OH....he to has fallen in love with the hogs so it shouldnt be too hard. i just need somebody relatively close that has one already so the kids and hubby can see what they are like before i do it.


----------



## Emmaj (Dec 3, 2007)

fantapants said:


> if you get one, i want one! i am so getting into the exotic mammals its unbelieveable. my 3 hedgies get more attention than my kids! i would love a skunk and today my 10 year old admitted he really wants one so its 2 of us to work on my OH....he to has fallen in love with the hogs so it shouldnt be too hard. i just need somebody relatively close that has one already so the kids and hubby can see what they are like before i do it.


 
where abouts are you ?


----------



## fantapants (Jan 4, 2008)

Emmaj said:


> where abouts are you ?


 
i am between wigan and liverpool in a town called skelmersdale.....about, oooooh 1/4 a mile from shell195.


----------



## Emmaj (Dec 3, 2007)

fantapants said:


> i am between wigan and liverpool in a town called skelmersdale.....about, oooooh 1/4 a mile from shell195.


LOL shell dont have a skunky 


well cat an ditta or in manchester...........they have domino............im in halifax west yorks i have...........havoc, chaos, mickey, kaimi an siku :lol2:


----------



## fantapants (Jan 4, 2008)

Emmaj said:


> LOL shell dont have a skunky
> 
> 
> well cat an ditta or in manchester...........they have domino............im in halifax west yorks i have...........havoc, chaos, mickey, kaimi an siku :lol2:


i know shell doesnt but if she gets one i will have too aswell, just to keep up with the neighbours! ( thats my excuse and its all i need).

i will get one one day but probabky better to wait for 6 months atleastuntil my daughter is up and walking. and then ishall visit every skunk owner i know before commiting to it. in the mean time, i am happy with my chillas and hogs! but i still really want one.....


----------



## Emmaj (Dec 3, 2007)

fantapants said:


> i know shell doesnt but if she gets one i will have too aswell, just to keep up with the neighbours! ( thats my excuse and its all i need).
> 
> i will get one one day but probabky better to wait for 6 months atleastuntil my daughter is up and walking. and then ishall visit every skunk owner i know before commiting to it. in the mean time, i am happy with my chillas and hogs! but i still really want one.....


 
LOL well yeah i suppose there is that :lol2:


----------



## xXFooFooLaFluffXx (Aug 4, 2007)

next time we up shells aly we will let you know :2thumb:


----------



## Emmaj (Dec 3, 2007)

xXFooFooLaFluffXx said:


> *next time we up shells aly* we will let you know :2thumb:


ahem :whistling2::lol2:

That sound soooooooo wrong cat :lol2::lol2:


----------



## kellysmith1976 (Jun 10, 2008)

Im amazed at these little guys too... Couple of things... Are they like a dog as in they come when called?... Or are they aloof like a cat.. will come if it wants to?
Or is it dependent on the indivual... I have been reading a lot on Raccoons... Now if i won the Lottery!!...... pmsl


----------



## Emmaj (Dec 3, 2007)

kellysmith1976 said:


> Im amazed at these little guys too... Couple of things... Are they like a dog as in they come when called?... Or are they aloof like a cat.. will come if it wants to?
> Or is it dependent on the indivual... I have been reading a lot on Raccoons... Now if i won the Lottery!!...... pmsl


 
there not like a dog or a cat lol................they pretty much please themselves 

havoc that i have had from very young knows his name an sometimes comes when i call him..............though he has been brought up with the dogs an thinks he is a dog lol 

the others you have to bribe out with something nice then grab them 

it all depends on the skunks really an how socialised they are


----------



## xXFooFooLaFluffXx (Aug 4, 2007)

Emmaj said:


> ahem :whistling2::lol2:
> 
> That sound soooooooo wrong cat :lol2::lol2:


ahem what?? 

you know what i meant! rude bugger.....and people blame me for turnin threads to smutt!!


----------



## Emmaj (Dec 3, 2007)

xXFooFooLaFluffXx said:


> ahem what??
> 
> you know what i meant! rude bugger.....and people blame me for turnin threads to smutt!!


 
:whistling2: who moi Nooooooooo im not wude :whistling2:


:lol2::lol2:


----------



## MELINDAGIBSON (Sep 8, 2007)

xXFooFooLaFluffXx said:


> ahem what??
> 
> you know what i meant! rude bugger.....and people blame me for turnin threads to smutt!!


 
shhhhh she's a secret lesbian hides her scent with her skunks :whistling2:


----------



## Emmaj (Dec 3, 2007)

MELINDAGIBSON said:


> shhhhh she's a secret lesbian hides her scent with her skunks :whistling2:


LOL erm..........i could be a nun its been that long :lol2::lol2:

And im not an anything as i dont want a man or a woman ta very muchly :lol2:

my lifes complicated enough without complicating it any more :lol2::lol2::lol2:


----------



## Lucy_ (Jul 9, 2008)

i can relate to the skunk bite... in a sense... jons been badly bit twice by an adult, first time she went through his fingernail, through the bone and out the other side, second time, even though she didnt get him full on, she went through the edge of his thumb and again came through the otherside... shes not a nasty skunk, lol, she is just seriously misunderstood and was tret badly by her previous owner, so gaining her trust is a looooooooooooooooong process, aswell as a very painfull one... for jon hehe

xx


----------



## Emmaj (Dec 3, 2007)

Lucy_ said:


> i can relate to the skunk bite... in a sense... jons been badly bit twice by an adult, first time she went through his fingernail, through the bone and out the other side, second time, even though she didnt get him full on, she went through the edge of his thumb and again came through the otherside... shes not a nasty skunk, lol, she is just seriously misunderstood and was tret badly by her previous owner, so gaining her trust is a looooooooooooooooong process, aswell as a very painfull one... for jon hehe
> 
> xx


LOL i love that she aint nasty she is missunderstood thats so cool im deffo gonna use that line at some point hee hee

:2thumb:


----------



## MELINDAGIBSON (Sep 8, 2007)

all i was going to say to this thread was.....
ask emmaj!!! :lol2:


----------



## MELINDAGIBSON (Sep 8, 2007)

Emmaj said:


> LOL erm..........i could be a nun its been that long :lol2::lol2:
> 
> And im not an anything as i dont want a man or a woman ta very muchly :lol2:
> 
> my lifes complicated enough without complicating it any more :lol2::lol2::lol2:


women and complecation come together :lol2:


----------



## Emmaj (Dec 3, 2007)

MELINDAGIBSON said:


> women and complecation come together :lol2:


 
Im still new an learning about skunks mel lol 

there are other people that know alot more than me like Nerys an ray an lou :2thumb:

:lol2::lol2:


----------



## MELINDAGIBSON (Sep 8, 2007)

Emmaj said:


> Im still new an learning about skunks mel lol
> 
> there are other people that know alot more than me like Nerys an ray an lou :2thumb:
> 
> :lol2::lol2:


you still have a few lol i would love one but couldnt allow enough freedom for one 
like all animals they need space freedom time etc etc


----------



## Emmaj (Dec 3, 2007)

MELINDAGIBSON said:


> you still have a few lol i would love one but couldnt allow enough freedom for one
> like all animals they need space freedom time etc etc


mine have taken over the living room :lol2: and my kitchen when im in too havoc follows me everywhere lol


----------



## Grayspoon (Nov 6, 2008)

Lol for all those zomg attack the n00b posts... the comparison to the hamster bite was more about the two prominant front teeth rather than the scale of the skull / teeth themselves... 

Thanks for the advice but not the laughing at my expense.

But Its good to be made aware of these factors, as they are the things that I really need to know in advance. Checked the balance just now and it seems we are really rather poor at the moment... even more than we thaught! But we are determined and when we have the money ready we are still intrested.. Anyone want to buy a chameleon viv to get me started? 

in my sig!


----------



## Emmaj (Dec 3, 2007)

Grayspoon said:


> Lol for all those zomg attack the n00b posts... the comparison to the hamster bite was more about the two prominant front teeth rather than the scale of the skull / teeth themselves...
> 
> Thanks for the advice but not the laughing at my expense.
> 
> ...


 
they dont have prominant front teeth............they have FANGS their teeth are set out like dogs 

and the laughin wasnt ment in offence its just funny to hear them compared to a hamster when they aint.................

you asked for advice thats what we gave you :bash:


----------



## Shell195 (May 31, 2007)

xXFooFooLaFluffXx said:


> next time we up shells aly we will let you know :2thumb:


 

And dont you leave that too flippin long we lurves Domino and miss him:flrt::flrt::flrt: 

Fanta Pants we only have 2 Hedgies, 4 lizards, 16 cats and 11 dogs:whistling2:


----------



## Shell195 (May 31, 2007)

:blush: Me only just noticed Emma was lowering the tone again:lol2:


----------



## fantapants (Jan 4, 2008)

Shell195 said:


> And dont you leave that too flippin long we lurves Domino and miss him:flrt::flrt::flrt:
> 
> Fanta Pants we only have 2 Hedgies, 4 lizards, 16 cats and 11 dogs:whistling2:


we have the 2 dogs, 5 beardies, 2 royals, 6 leopard torts, 2hermanns torts, 3 pancake torts, 3 chicnhillas and 3 hedgies. not to mention all of the pretty beetle colonies and the huge tubs of cockroaches in the airing cupboard. i do seriously love the hedgies though. my sister was supposed to buy them and i was just going to collect them while she was at work. but she isnt getting them. i told her that about an hour after i bought them. told her her dog would feel threatened and wanted to stay her only baby. she said she wasnt suprised that i wouldnt let her have them and when she saw them she admitted that afetr years of wanting one she was too nervous to hold them. so gots to keep them and i love them so much i could just prickl myself to bits giving the huffy little things cuddles.


----------



## Emmaj (Dec 3, 2007)

fantapants said:


> we have the 2 dogs, 5 beardies, 2 royals, 6 leopard torts, 2hermanns torts, 3 pancake torts, 3 chicnhillas and 3 hedgies. not to mention all of the pretty beetle colonies and the huge tubs of cockroaches in the airing cupboard. i do seriously love the hedgies though. my sister was supposed to buy them and i was just going to collect them while she was at work. but she isnt getting them. i told her that about an hour after i bought them. told her her dog would feel threatened and wanted to stay her only baby. she said she wasnt suprised that i wouldnt let her have them and when she saw them she admitted that afetr years of wanting one she was too nervous to hold them. so gots to keep them and i love them so much i could just prickl myself to bits giving the huffy little things cuddles.


 
LOL your mad but your ace :2thumb::no1:


----------

